# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Autor gesteht eine der größten Schwächen ein



## AndreLinken (2. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Autor gesteht eine der größten Schwächen ein* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Autor gesteht eine der größten Schwächen ein*


----------



## Wubaron (2. Januar 2020)

Sollen sie halt einen Directors cut mit 5 Stunden länge veröffentlichen.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Januar 2020)

Naja seit wann hat GL überhaupt noch etwas bei SW zu melden bzw. besser gesagt zu bestimmen ? Er ist doch nur noch Ratgeber und keiner der bestimmt wo es langgeht ? Er hat doch sein Franchise und die SW-Lizenzrechte an Disney verkauft? Ich wäre hier vom alten Stand abgewichen (wenn es dem Film und der "Tri"logie gut tut) und hätte statt einer einzelnen Episode IX eine Ep. IX Part 1 und Part 2 gebracht. Das hätte dem Ganzen sicher nicht geschadet nachdem was ich bisher zum Thema Ep. IX gelesen habe. Viel besser als den ganzen Input, den ganzen Background, Storystränge etc. pp. in nur einen Film reinzupressen und aufzulösen. Bei Harry Potter wurde z.B. der Film 7 im Gegensatz zu Film 1-6 auch in 2 Teilen veröffentlicht, weil das Material dafür einfach viel zu viel war. Normalerweise hätte man das schon bei HP Teil 5 machen müssen. Da ist vom Buch sehr viel im Film weggelassen worden.


----------



## xNomAnorx (2. Januar 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja seit wann hat GL überhaupt noch etwas bei SW zu melden bzw. besser gesagt zu bestimmen ? Er ist doch nur noch Ratgeber und keiner der bestimmt wo es langgeht ? Er hat doch sein Franchise und die SW-Lizenzrechte an Disney verkauft? Ich wäre hier vom alten Stand abgewichen (wenn es dem Film und der "Tri"logie gut tut) und hätte statt einer einzelnen Episode IX eine Ep. IX Part 1 und Part 2 gebracht. Das hätte dem Ganzen sicher nicht geschadet nachdem was ich bisher zum Thema Ep. IX gelesen habe. Viel besser als den ganzen Input, den ganzen Background, Storystränge etc. pp. in nur einen Film reinzupressen und aufzulösen. Bei Harry Potter wurde z.B. der Film 7 im Gegensatz zu Film 1-6 auch in 2 Teilen veröffentlicht, weil das Material dafür einfach viel zu viel war. Normalerweise hätte man das schon bei HP Teil 5 machen müssen. Da ist vom Buch sehr viel im Film weggelassen worden.



Man hätte aber auch schon viel Zeit gespart, wenn man einfach eine durchgängige Trilogie geschrieben hätte. Ohne den Wechsel von Abrams/Johnson. Dann hätte Abrams weniger Zeit verschwenden müssen, um Johnsons Entscheidungen rückgängig zu machen


----------



## Frullo (3. Januar 2020)

Der "Trick" bei einer Trilogie ist eigentlich ganz einfach: Man zeichnet den groben Handlungsbogen für die gesamte Trilogie _bevor_ der erste Film gedreht wird und man zwingt (als Produzent) Drehbuchautoren und Regisseure dazu, die im Handlungsbogen definierten Eckpunkte einzuhalten. Ich glaube nicht, dass dies Rocket Science ist, nur hat KK nicht dafür gesorgt. Dass man nun das "Trilogie-Format" verlässt ist eigentlich so weit sogar ok... Die Geschichte rund um die Skywalker ist beendet, daher lässt sich Star Wars durchaus aus diesem Format loslösen.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Januar 2020)

Das stimmt schon. Keine Frage. Es hat einfach ein Rahmenkonzept gefehlt oder Rion Johnson ist aus diesem Rahmen einfach ausgebrochen, was aber nicht für dessen Professionalität spricht. Vielleicht auch aus Frust weil er nicht von Anfang an Regisseur gewesen ist und von Abrahams übernommen hat und dann einfach sein Ding durchgezogen hat ohne sich an Ep. VII und deren Stil zu orientieren.

Bei einer Homogenität hätten 3 Folgen durchaus langen können. Aber bei dem Theater wäre als Schadenbegrenzung vielleicht doch eine Aufteilung von Ep. IX nicht der falscheste Weg gewesen. Natürlich nach dem Desaster.


----------



## LOX-TT (3. Januar 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch aus Frust weil er nicht von Anfang an Regisseur gewesen ist und von Abrahams übernommen hat.



Wenn du jetzt speziell Episode VIII meinst, dann ist dem nicht so. Johnson war von Anfang an der Regieseur von dem Film. Abrams war nur für VII ausgewählt und dann später als Ersatz bei IX, nach Treverors Abgang


----------



## xNomAnorx (3. Januar 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon. Keine Frage. Es hat einfach ein Rahmenkonzept gefehlt oder Rion Johnson ist aus diesem Rahmen einfach ausgebrochen, was aber nicht für dessen Professionalität spricht. Vielleicht auch aus Frust weil er nicht von Anfang an Regisseur gewesen ist und von Abrahams übernommen hat und dann einfach sein Ding durchgezogen hat ohne sich an Ep. VII und deren Stil zu orientieren.



Den Vorwurf kann man theoretisch gar nicht Rian Johnson machen. Er hat schließlich die volle Kontrolle über Episode 8 zugesprochen bekommen, hatte also die Erlaubnis zu machen was er wollte. Trotzdem ist es natürlich nicht gut, dass er so ein "Nach mir die Sintflut"-Denken an den Tag gelegt hat. Dennoch - im Endeffekt liegt die Verantwortung bei den leitenden Produzenten, die die Verantwortung übertragen und den Regisseuren und Writern die Ansagen machen und ihre Arbeit kontrollieren. Da ist sehr verantwortungslos gehandelt worden.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Januar 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt speziell Episode VIII meinst, dann ist dem nicht so. Johnson war von Anfang an der Regieseur von dem Film. Abrams war nur für VII ausgewählt und dann später als Ersatz bei IX, nach Treverors Abgang



Ich meinte jetzt Ep. VII. Johnson kam erst von Anfang an mit Ep. VIII und war bei IX schon wieder weg. Hätte Abrahams Ep. VII bis IX machen dürfen wäre die Konsistenz sicher erheblich größer gewesen. So hat Johnson mit seinem Arsch das was Abrahams mit VII aufgebaut hat in VIII umgeworfen. Und Abrahams mußte mit den Scherbenhaufen VIII das beste anstellen um in IX irgendwie ein einigermaßen befriedigendes Ende zu finden.

Es ist genau die Nach mir die Sintflut Mentalität von Johnson die der Trilogie am meisten geschadet hatte. Abrahams war sicher auch nicht perfekt. Aber es wäre deutlich besser gewesen wenn er auch VIII hätte machen dürfen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Januar 2020)

Abrams wurde letztendlich als Schadensbegrenzer geholt. Noch hab ich den Film nicht gesehen, aber unabhängig von dessen Qualität kann man ihm am allerwenigsten einen Vorwurf für den stilistischen und inhaltlichen Bruch machen der mit SW8 eingeführt wurde.

Hätte Abrams alle Filme hintereinander weg gemacht wäre die Trilogie gewiss wesentlich runder geworden. Dass er für Teil 9 nochmal als Retter in der Not herhalten musste wird ihn bestimmt ebenso überrascht haben.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frullo (3. Januar 2020)

Leute, weder Johnson noch Abrams sind hauptverantwortlich für die Konsistenzlosigkeit der Sequel-Trilogie: Dafür zeichnet nun mal Kathleen Kennedy verantwortlich. Sie ist diejenige, die jeweils bei der Endfassung von Drehbüchern, der Auswahl von Regisseuren und dem Final Cut eines Filmes ihre Freigabe gibt. 

Schon bei der OT hatten wir für jeden Film einen anderen Regisseur, aber dort hat die Konsistenz geklappt.


----------



## pcg-veteran (3. Januar 2020)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Sollen sie halt einen Directors cut mit 5 Stunden länge veröffentlichen.



Das geht nur, wenn die zusätzlichen Szenen auch tatsächlich geschrieben und gedreht wurden und bereits in irgendeiner Form vorliegen.  Bei gewünschten aber nie realisierten zusätzlichen Szenen und Handlungssträngen müßte man die Schauspieler und das Produktionsteam für Nachdrehs etc. aktivieren, was insgesamt sehr teuer werden und sich nicht lohnen dürfte.

Wir waren im Kino und haben den Film gesehen. Obwohl wir fast unser ganzes Leben von Star Wars begleitet wurden, ist das Thema Star Wars seitdem erledigt. Der Film ist eher mittelmäßig, aber sehr effektiv in seiner Eigenschaft, das Thema Star Wars ein für allemal abzuschließen. 
(Ich denke, prinzipiell ist es eine schlechte Idee, in TV- oder Kino-Serien große Mysterien aufzubauen und dann zu versuchen, alles aufzulösen. Die Auflösung banalisiert und zerstört eigentlich immer den Mythos und schwächt damit nachträglich die ganze Serie.)


----------

